# Pallet Pete Pallet Project Again !



## Pallet Pete (Sep 28, 2012)

This is my new pallet pete pallet work bench.

Pete


----------



## bogydave (Sep 28, 2012)

Positively perfect


----------



## raybonz (Sep 28, 2012)

Great job Pete!

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Guys ! I went overboard  It started out as a 4ft by 6ft bench but I cant ever stop once I get started soooo. It evolved into 4ft by 12 ft bench and I added a top shelf as well as a lower shelf . All the lumber is out of pallets of course. 

Pete


----------



## fishingpol (Sep 28, 2012)

I like a good wood re-purposing project.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow. That  looks great! Any chances you want to build another one up my way?  I just finished building a garage....and it needs a workbench!

Great job!

ANdrew


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 29, 2012)

Pete, maybe I'll have to hire you to make one of those for me?!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 29, 2012)

You bet Dennis I have some more hard wood pallets at work too ! Building that bench was fun I'd love to do it again.


Sorry Andrew Canada is a bit far for me to go right now !

Pete


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 29, 2012)

Ah ha! Pete, it seems to me you might need some firewood too?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 29, 2012)

Am I smelling a trade Dennis  I will email ya if so  

I would do it for free though you and Judy have been good friends.

Pete


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 29, 2012)

Proactively palletized Pete perfectly poised per plan.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 30, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Proactively palletized Pete perfectly poised per plan.


You need to add Pronto! 

Ray


----------



## Ashful (Sep 30, 2012)

What's that OSB I spy on the lower shelf?  And you call yourself Pallet Pete...

J/k... Looks great!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 30, 2012)

Joful said:


> What's that OSB I spy on the lower shelf?  And you call yourself Pallet Pete...
> 
> J/k... Looks great!



Yup it came off a 4 *6 pallet it was screwed to the top instead of slats. 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 30, 2012)

I did buy screws though instead of reusing the old pallet nails ! I am ashamed !

Pete


----------



## ScotO (Sep 30, 2012)

While we are on the subject of repurpose pallets.......I framed and made the trusses for my WHOLE BARN out of pallets and skid wood.  My neighbor, out the street, does sign and awning installations.  A number of years back, he helped install the new scoreboard and jumbotrons over at Penn State University, in Beaver Stadium.  He ended up with around 3 tractor-trailer loads of skidwood (mostly 2x4's and 2x6's, lots of it was 12 to 16' long!  I got a huge chunk of it for 100 bucks!  All the planking is milled hemlock from my buddy........ Years later, he did the scoreboard at Rec Hall, and I got around 110-12' 2x4's for 25 bucks!  I used that stuff, with leftovers from the barn framing, to help frame the interior walls in my house addition!  All of it was nice, straight white pine!


----------



## fishingpol (Sep 30, 2012)

Yep, I scored a 12' mahogany pallet a few weeks ago at work.  I started making a wood storage box for next to the stove to replace the 5 gallon bucket, but the plan shifted gears upon acquiring a discarded piece of oak furniture that had potential.  Thread to come soon.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 30, 2012)

Pete, you need to step back and reconsider. Using screws may just require you to change your handle.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 30, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Pete, you need to step back and reconsider. Using screws may just require you to change your handle.


 

Dave Dave Dave you will have to answer to Gamma for that she came up with Pallet Pete she did 

Pete


----------



## raybonz (Sep 30, 2012)

You should be Pallet Pete that promptly pyros pellets for personal practical purposes in the parlor.

Ray


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh crap, Pete. NOW you tell me.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 30, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Oh crap, Pete. NOW you tell me.


 
Ha what you dont know can hurt you, you better hide Gammas gonna get you now ! (assuming she reads this anyway) I wish I had learned that earlier in life 

Pete


----------



## Eatonpcat (Oct 1, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Oct 6, 2012)

Well yesterday I put peg board up on the back and loaded er up ! Thanks for the complements all and Scotty all I can say is sweet man ! 

Pete


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 7, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> This is my new pallet pete pallet work bench.
> 
> Pete


 
Awesome Pete. Really awesome. You have sparked me to think of a few projects that I want to do with the free pallets I collect to store my wood on. Thanks man! Nice work!


----------

